# Replacement Sights for a CHARLES DALY "Field Grade" 1911 45



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

Hello Everyone! 
I'm brand new to the Forum and I had a question about the replacement of the sights for my New CHARLES DALY Field Grade 1911. I've read they are Novak Sights however it doesn't appear to take just any over the counter replacement sights. I'm looking to install or have installed the rear to Night Sights but I'm really confused as to what brand would work best or what the more experienced would recommend to be a good sight? Is this something I can do myself or should I take it to a Gunsmith to have the work done. I don't want to mark up the slide or ruin it so your help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in Advance
Bob


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Unless you are experienced in working on firearms I recommend you have a gunsmith do it for you


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

BDziak said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I'm brand new to the Forum and I had a question about the replacement of the sights for my New CHARLES DALY Field Grade 1911. I've read they are Novak Sights however it doesn't appear to take just any over the counter replacement sights. I'm looking to install or have installed the rear to Night Sights but I'm really confused as to what brand would work best or what the more experienced would recommend to be a good sight? Is this something I can do myself or should I take it to a Gunsmith to have the work done. I don't want to mark up the slide or ruin it so your help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Bob


Signs are a personal decision. I use Green Fiber sight on my target shooting and the Big Dot from XS Sights (or an equivalent.

If marks, scratches, etc. are a concern, use a good gunsmith. (I had a gunsmith mar a front sight blade because of the tool he used.) So find out the process that he uses. [Gunsmiths are like car mechanics -- they aren't equal and when you find a good one, stay with them.)

HTH


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> Unless you are experienced in working on firearms I recommend you have a gunsmith do it for you


Thank You. I didn't think it would be simple and an experienced gunsmith makes sense to me.


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> Signs are a personal decision. I use Green Fiber sight on my target shooting and the Big Dot from XS Sights (or an equivalent.
> 
> If marks, scratches, etc. are a concern, use a good gunsmith. (I had a gunsmith mar a front sight blade because of the tool he used.) So find out the process that he uses. [Gunsmiths are like car mechanics -- they aren't equal and when you find a good one, stay with them.)
> 
> HTH


Thank You. Using a Professional Gunsmith is the way I'll need to go.


----------

